
Ted’s summer culture list: 114 podcasts, books, TV shows, movies and more - mellosouls
https://ideas.ted.com/teds-summer-culture-list-114-podcasts-books-tv-shows-movies-and-more-to-nourish-you/
======
BossingAround
While obvious, these are simply books TED speakers like. I suspect you might
get a better list asking at HN, like [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19087418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19087418)

~~~
mellosouls
That's quite a good list, and I'd seen it, but I disagree with the idea HN
provides better lists (I think the above is unrepresentative) - they are often
skewed towards tech and business which is fine but rather limited in scope.

